# Does the dog need a probiotic preparation?



## Walt Watson (Apr 2, 2019)

I am one of a few of my friends who are feeding probiotics to their pets. Our dogs have become more energetic.
Do you agree to add probiotics to dog food?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Vizslas are high energy to begin with, it's doubtful you can (or frankly would want) to add more.

Most high quality foods have probiotics as a part for their formulation, so if you've rresearched foods carefully, there's no need to add.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Ernie is on 2 antibiotics as he is being treated for vomiting and passing blood rectally. I was wondering if anyone has given their dogs probiotics after antibiotic use or illness to try to correct for the good bacteria being killed off along with the bad. He is coming home from the vet tonight, and I will ask his opinion of course, just wondering what are common practices among vizsla forum members. He eats Stella and Chewy's and Ziwi Peaks. Good quality foods but thinking his g.i. and immune systems are going to be at a serious deficit after a week of 2 antibiotics.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, mine always get a probiotic after taking a antibiotic. Antibiotics don't distinguish between good , and bad bacteria.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Same here, actually even during antibiotics, in form of sweet potato or raw goat milk. Hope Ernie gets better quickly.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

So Ernie was doing well then had a sudden setback. Ended up vomiting liquid with a tinge to it and passing blood again. Looked like raspberry jam. Hope that image doesn't ruin anyones breakfast. Our vet was closed, so off to the emergency vet for an exam and fluids as his hematocrit was high. I told the vets that I gave Ernie goats milk and they all responded as if I was crazy and negligent. They also said they are seeing a lot of how he is presenting and believe it is due to the very wet weather we have been experiencing. i.e. dogs drink from puddles, lick their paws when they come in. I try to stop the drinking from puddles and have always cleaned his paws when he comes in...we are at a loss as to the actual cause. After a recheck at the vet we are told to watch him after he gets off the antibiotics and if he has D again they will do GI and D panels to try to determine the cause. He is a little subdued still. He is on a probiotic now as well and still transitioning from bland diet back to his food. Funny how you can read and research and try to make the best decisions then end up questioning it all.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A good many vets don't do research on natural probitoics. So I wouldn't worry about their response. 
I can't tell you how many times my dogs have drank, and cooled off in puddles. 
Not in my neighborhood, but out in the fields. You will see plenty of pictures of my dogs, playing in flooded fields.
Until they find the true reason. They are just guessing, much like yourself, and us.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

first and upmost: hope your baby gets better soon, i know how terrifying a sickness accompanied by symptoms like bloody diarrhea can be.

yeah, unlike you are going to a holistic vet, your chances of natural methods are minimal and will get mostly chemicals as a respond to symptoms. just the nature of the vet business in many places. and yes, puddles may create an issue, i.e. lepto, but don`t always have to. we all are trying to be caring for our dogs as best as we can, but we cannot bubble wrap them.
on the raw goat milk: breeders give that often to pups even when they wean them off mother milk and transition them to solid food. i guess again those vets who are focusing on reproduction as well would be knowledgeable about it, at least ours is.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica
Lepto is a concern, and so is the vaccination to try and prevent it. It's not a core vaccination, and can have side effects. 
It's not something I would give to dogs, that are not at a higher risk of exposure.
With mine duck hunting, and exposed to lots of different water in different areas. I have chosen to try, and protect against it. Sometimes it's just the lesser of two evils.

Just wondering if the acid levels in your pup's stomach, could be higher than normal. It would explain some of the symptoms. I've only heard of one dog that suffer from stomach ulcers. So guessing it's not very common. 
Prays you find some answers.
Deb


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

TR,

i agree, lepto and the vaccination have a lots of history. our vet advised the same as what u did. and my breeder is strictly against the vaccine. i hear from more and more vizsla and GSP breeders and regular hunters recently that they give core vaccinations till 1 year and then pull titer for parvo and give whatever is needed plus rabies every 3 years. who knows really. 

and prayers for Ernie. 

G


----------

